# Michael's, Dollar Store and Yard Sale Finds



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I found the terrarium, jars, stamps, and charms at Michaels. The stained glass sticker is for a spell jar of "Holy Water". The test tubes came from the dollar store and the rest came from yard sales this past weekend. The big brain was only $3.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Great haul!

I love the Wizard fresheners!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great rubber stamps - I love using them on tombstones - i stamp the image with water, then draw over the lines before the water dries, then carve it out with a dremel... those would look great!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

oooooh. I want those air fresheners! Nice finds!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice score!!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Braaaains!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's quite the haul you got there, Nyx! The stamps are really beautiful.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like you had a very productive day or two. What will you use the charms for? I like those, and can think of a few of my prop thingies they might work with. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - what a great haul!! I wish I could be so lucky!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Just Whisper said:


> Looks like you had a very productive day or two. What will you use the charms for? I like those, and can think of a few of my prop thingies they might work with. Thanks for sharing.


The charms are going to be used on spell jars for the witch's kitchen (unless I think of some other use in the meantime).


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> oooooh. I want those air fresheners! Nice finds!


Ms. Wicked and Frankie-s Girl - I love those air fresheners too. Stupid as it sounds these little finds are often times my favorites in that they are more unique now a days. Back in the day when everyone had them they wouldn't have been, but now that not so many people have them yes. Plus, they are just cute.


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*My yardsale finds today*

Can you believe it I only paid $10 for the skeleton and $1 or less for each of the others. I got a dropping spider, a bunch of camo net, wall lanterns 2 hardhats, a baseball helmet (to be modded for knight helms), chicken dance elmo and a dragon. So I got almost $15 in all of it. The chicken dance elmo works and for less than a buck. I bet Sickie Ickie knows what that's for.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was at Michaels today and their glow braceletts or wands were $1.00 for fifteen. So I know what I'll be passing out with the candy bars this Halloween.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooo what a deal! Great stuff!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Great scores!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

scareme said:


> I was at Michaels today and their glow braceletts or wands were $1.00 for fifteen. So I know what I'll be passing out with the candy bars this Halloween.


I gave those out with suckers last year. Kids LOOOOVED the glow bracelets more than the sticks.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Went to Tuesday Morning to see what they had...closed until 11JUL for inventory! 

Me and my 6 yo peeked through the window and saw some fuzy spiders, witches hats, and small signs on a shelf.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Warrant2000 said:


> Went to Tuesday Morning to see what they had...closed until 11JUL for inventory!
> 
> Me and my 6 yo peeked through the window and saw some fuzy spiders, witches hats, and small signs on a shelf.


why cant stores do halloween early here too!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

deathstaste said:


> Can you believe it I only paid $10 for the skeleton and $1 or less for each of the others. I got a dropping spider, a bunch of camo net, wall lanterns 2 hardhats, a baseball helmet (to be modded for knight helms), chicken dance elmo and a dragon. So I got almost $15 in all of it. The chicken dance elmo works and for less than a buck. I bet Sickie Ickie knows what that's for.


WOW what a haul for $15.00


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

scareme said:


> I was at Michaels today and their glow braceletts or wands were $1.00 for fifteen. So I know what I'll be passing out with the candy bars this Halloween.


That sounds great. I will have to check that out tomorrow and see if ours have those. Thanks.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow great stuff - I need to stop stopping at yard sales


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

scareme said:


> I was at Michaels today and their glow braceletts or wands were $1.00 for fifteen. So I know what I'll be passing out with the candy bars this Halloween.


Glow bracelets were THE favorite giveaway, even over candy, at my house last year. I was so glad I bought them to hand out (Target, similar pricing I think) and I never would have imagined what a hit they'd be. I was busy all night long scrambling to put them together. Definitely try to hand them out lit. You kind of want to shake and assemble and hand out in as short of time as possible so the glow stays bright.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Man, I can never find stuff like that at yard sales.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

i found about 15 little metal pumkin tea light holders for 5 bucks the other day. also got some random other stuff too spent about 9 bucks, not a bad haul.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was just at Dollar Tree, and they had lots of different size skulls. They had the styrofoam size that works great on tombstones, and plastic ones about human size. Also crows in two poses. I spend about $35. You can never have to many skulls. Of course I heard the "It's to early to think about Halloween." crap when I was checking out. Just smiled and thought, by the time you think about Halloween, I'll have the shelves cleaned out of the good stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

scareme said:


> I was just at Dollar Tree, and they had lots of different size skulls. They had the styrofoam size that works great on tombstones, and plastic ones about human size. Also crows in two poses. I spend about $35. You can never have to many skulls. Of course I heard the "It's to early to think about Halloween." crap when I was checking out. Just smiled and thought, by the time you think about Halloween, I'll have the shelves cleaned out of the good stuff.


:lolkin: It's so easy to spend a lot when things are so cheap.

Your right too, we don't start too early, they are start too late!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sure it's been posted on here at some point, but for those of you who don't know Dollar Tree will ship items. They will only do case lots but that can be good sometimes, and there is no shipping charge if they send it to the nearest store instead of your house.

This could come in handy if your local store isn't carrying particular items that you know other stores have. The website doesn't currently have any Halloween merchandise listed though.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Screaming Demons...so many times I miss out on stuff. Maybe a group buy with the local haunters would be in order.

Gee, if I can find glow bracelets to give out for that price it wouldn't be a big cost issue.
I had about 250 ToT last year. It would cost a little less that $20 to buy that many.
I may add that to my list this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Was at Michaels today. They have more stuff out than a few days ago. Some of the resin tombstones, monster busts, foam skulls, creepy cloth, etc.. Also setting up the display for the animatronic stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We picked up three containers of the 15-for-a-dollar glow bracelets at Michael's last weekend. So many people have mentioned how popular they are with TOTs, so we'll give them a try this year.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

*Garage sale finds:*

Here's some stuff I got at a few garage sales recently:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=347&pictureid=4192

(I can't figure out why the picture does not show up, but I posted an album until I figure it out)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here you go MM:


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Mobile Mayhem said:


> Here's some stuff I got at a few garage sales recently:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=347&pictureid=4192
> 
> (I can't figure out why the picture does not show up, but I posted an album until I figure it out)


very nice find.

i'm picking this up in the morning.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/for/1295334499.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ran to the local Dollar Tree this afternoon and grabbed a few small tombstones, skull rings, a black cat ceramic bowl, a skull mini-snow globe and some small plastic skeletons.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice score Mobile Mayhem.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the papier mache Halloween merch at Michaels this year. Their small full skulls were the perfect size for my baby jabberwocks and the larger faces will certainly be used as a head start for humanoids. 

My Michaels just started putting out the big light up moving stuff, and I'll have to save up those 40% off coupons this week to pick up some of the nicer reasonably priced items before they disappear. I recall a really cute light up cat (with a pumpkin? definitely with a hat) perfect for my grandmother's yard. All the fall/Halloween florals, woodcuts, and Funkins/other brands of carveable pumpkins/gourds are out already. They tend to put those on sale pretty regularly. I should know: I worked at Michaels a few years ago. Everything goes on sale in a pretty steady rotation.


----------



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

not too bad nice finds


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

Michaels also has %50 off coupons for Labor Day & Columbus Day.

Also, WalMart has their Hallowe'en greeting cards out.


----------

